# BATH, England



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART II 
Main Street to George Street*​
Shortly after leaving Abbey Courtyard next to the Pump Rooms, one arrives on the Main Street which when I was there was really quite busy being a sunny late August weekend. It measures the length from the Bus Station and new shopping centre being built up to the New Borough Walls.

From there the architecture is very similar wherever you go but you never get bored of it. The charming Queen Square provides shade and most importantly - parking - if you can get there in time. From there on though it is a gentle climb up the hillside.


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Home of one of many amazing english bands: TEARS FOR FEARS
Have a Bath and Sow The Seeds Of Love!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice city and great pics


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Very lovely! :cheers:


Bristol Mike said:


>


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Embrace57 said:


> Home of one of many amazing english bands: TEARS FOR FEARS
> Have a Bath and Sow The Seeds Of Love!






corredor06 said:


> nice city and great pics





Mr Bricks said:


> Amazing!





Johnny Blade said:


> Very lovely! :cheers:


Thanks very much guys! :cheers:


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

Great pics Mike, love Bath.

You didn't fancy the walk up to the circle or circus?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Bath looks great!

There is a reason why Bath is well known, and this thread shows why.


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics,

The Terrances of Bath and Bristol are by some of the most most superior terrances one can come across.

I have to up load some of my photos of Bristol from my 2 years living their along with some of my Bath pics.

good job Bristol Mike

keep em coming


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Bath is such a nice place. :cheers:. The Royal Crescent is beautiful.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

madjackmcmad said:


> Great pics Mike, love Bath.
> 
> You didn't fancy the walk up to the circle or circus?


Thanks mate, I see you are waiting for the real famous parts of the Bath like the Circus. You should like this next of photos. 



Chadoh25 said:


> Beautiful!





Patrick said:


> Bath looks great!
> 
> There is a reason why Bath is well known, and this thread shows why.


Thanks very much guys, glad you like .



Truepioneer said:


> Great pics,
> 
> The Terrances of Bath and Bristol are by some of the most most superior terrances one can come across.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, copying each other in some ways. Same building plans for Royal Crescent as in York Terrace in Bristol but totally different building style with Doric influence in Bath and truly Georgian in Bristol. Please do show us some photos of when you lived in Bristol, I and I'm sure many others would love to see them .

Thanks for the compliment mate. 



PortoNuts said:


> Bath is such a nice place. :cheers:. The Royal Crescent is beautiful.


Thanks mate, you'll like this upcoming set then .


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART III 
The Circus & The Royal Crescent*​
I think these two places in Bath deserve a separate post of their own. The Circus is well known for its circular appearance designed to resemble the Colosseum in Rome. The terraces hold features such as different flooring designed to depict the different levels of seating in the Colosseum and Doric pillars jutting from the terraces give that look even more.

A short walk from there one opens out into the Royal Crescent. Overlooking Bath and a mass of green with steep hills on the other side of the Bath valley, Royal Crescent could be a stunning place to live. The lawn in front holds an infamous ha-ha wall separating two levels of grass from one another. This is a must-see in Bath. Hope you enjoy:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Absolutely great pics of The Circus and The Crescent. Hope you continue your photo tour to St James Sq and the famous crescents overlooking the city at Lansdowne. Whenever I visited Bath I always took that route. Thanks.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Bath is an absolute must for any traveler through Britain.
And the beautiful, if often overcrowded, city is one of the most enjoyable and rewarding in Europe for strolling around. 
very nice pictures.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Another amazingly beautiful and charming English city.
Thanks for sharing.

_____________________________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## westendwilly (Dec 23, 2009)

These photo,s are a real treat, as good as the one,s of Bristol.
Keep up the good work and a happy new year to you.


----------



## Sashwindow (Feb 20, 2008)

Oooh dear old Bath! Always wanted to visit it!
Plus it's the home of charlieissocoollike


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

bath looks nice


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

impressive ... uh roundhouse?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

geoff189d said:


> Absolutely great pics of The Circus and The Crescent. Hope you continue your photo tour to St James Sq and the famous crescents overlooking the city at Lansdowne. Whenever I visited Bath I always took that route. Thanks.


Thanks very much mate! You'll see as the photo tour continues . I'm not sure which terraces you mean overlooking Lansdowne, I may not have those but say I have without realising. If not, I plan to go back in the spring so another potential photo route for me .



Patachou said:


> Bath is an absolute must for any traveler through Britain.
> And the beautiful, if often overcrowded, city is one of the most enjoyable and rewarding in Europe for strolling around.
> very nice pictures.


Well I think so, thanks Patachou, a fantastic continental feel, in a very English style if that makes any sense at all lol. :lol:



capricorn2000 said:


> Another amazingly beautiful and charming English city.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


Thanks mate, no problem. And thank you for the link. 



westendwilly said:


> These photos are a real treat, as good as the ones of Bristol.
> Keep up the good work and a happy new year to you.


Thanks very much mate, glad you're following both threads :cheers:. Hope you had a good Christmas and Happy New Year to you too. 



Sashwindow said:


> Oooh dear old Bath! Always wanted to visit it!
> Plus it's the home of charlieissocoollike


Haha, well plenty of time to visit it, I highly recommend a visit to the city. 



diskojoe said:


> bath looks nice


Thanks. 



miau said:


> impressive ... uh roundhouse?


Thanks.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART IV 
St. James Square to Pulteney Bridge*​
From the heights of St. James Square, yet another wealthy retreat amongst the city's many terraced streets, a seemingly short walk down Lansdown Road and onto Broad Street brings you back down to the centre passed the entrance to one of Bath's shopping malls. Unbelievably, it is quite a hike! Before you know it, you're back down on the Pulteney Bridge next to Great Pulteney Street. This street features in the most recent dramatisation of Vanity Fair, also featuring the Sydney Gardens at the end of the avenue, a place I did not visit.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow - another great set of pics. Thanks. I've looked up the crescents I was referring to and they are Lansdown, Cavendish and Somerset. After viewing these I always returned to the city centre via The Paragon which I think is in your last set of pics. By the way your photo with the view downhill to a church spire and the tower of The Abbey is superb.


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

We visited Bath by 2006! we liked this charming city . . . but forrest beside the highway London - Bath was just incredible ( felt like a Robin Hood!)

Thanx for sharing pics and cheers from México!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

geoff189d said:


> Wow - another great set of pics. Thanks. I've looked up the crescents I was referring to and they are Lansdown, Cavendish and Somerset. After viewing these I always returned to the city centre via The Paragon which I think is in your last set of pics. By the way your photo with the view downhill to a church spire and the tower of The Abbey is superb.


Yes I recognise two of those crescents, and I'm sure I did pass them, in fact, this one might be one of them:








Glad you like that particular shot, took ages to get the light right with the sun in the wrong place, had to wait for the sun to go behind a cloud lol. Bath is full of these lovely downhill views isn't it.  Cheers.



Bon Vivant said:


> We visited Bath by 2006! we liked this charming city . . . but forrest beside the highway London - Bath was just incredible ( felt like a Robin Hood!)
> 
> Thanx for sharing pics and cheers from México!


Hi, thanks for the comment. Glad you enjoyed the visit to Bath, cheers.


----------



## westendwilly (Dec 23, 2009)

Stunning just stunning. I remember going to twerton park area back in the early 90s to watch my team play the rovers, ah what memories.:wave:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART V 
Pulteney to Bath Spa Station*​
This is where the tour of Bath ends as it was the last leg of the walk around town. Having walked back from Pulteney Bridge to the Abbey, there is a nice array of squares and open spaces where music was being played, artists' work displayed and people just enjoying the sunshine - a perfect laid back summer day. Branching off from here are a number of smaller streets between the Abbey and the new Southgate Shopping Centre which was still under construction back in the summer.

I hope you have enjoyed this tour of Bath and I sure will be making more city tours from spring onwards.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo update. never get tired of looking at this amazing architecture.


----------



## Medaart (Jan 20, 2009)

Super!


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I once had a lunch stop in Bath. Next time I will spend some more time there.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Another great set of pics. I love The Abbey and it's urban setting. What did you think of the new shopping centre? I know it's only partially open at the moment.


----------



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Mike.... These are all amazing pictures of Bath.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> great photo update. never get tired of looking at this amazing architecture.


Thanks mate, glad you like. 



Medaart said:


> Super!


Thanks mate! 



ikops said:


> I once had a lunch stop in Bath. Next time I will spend some more time there.


Oh certainly, worth a good walk around I'd say. 



geoff189d said:


> Another great set of pics. I love The Abbey and it's urban setting. What did you think of the new shopping centre? I know it's only partially open at the moment.


Thanks mate! Yes the Abbey is a nice communal setting with at least three squares surrounding it. As for the shopping centre, they've done a nice job in building it in the same colour stone as the rest of the city so it doesn't stand out like a sore thumb like the Cabot Circus in Bristol. I haven't seen it since August though but it looked encouraging. 



heywindup said:


> Thanks Mike.... These are all amazing pictures of Bath.


Thanks mate, glad you like.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

diskojoe said:


> bath looks nice


Haha a bit of an understatement!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Patachou said:


> Absolutely wonderful!





the_sage said:


> Haha a bit of an understatement!


Thanks guys! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Stunning Mike, it is my kind of town :colgate:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> Stunning Mike, it is my kind of town :colgate:


If you're into a laid-back, heritage journey back in time - then it is definitely your type of town. You'd love Bath, you can come and visit Bristol, Cardiff and Bristol all on one trip.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As well amazing and very nice photos from this town, Mike


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful images of Bath. A city I could, easily, live in or around - with its access to the lovely 'West Country', and to Bristol. A growing and popular university too. :cheers:


----------

